# Annoying sticky grass balls



## Guest (Jan 21, 2013)

Those annoying sticky grass balls seem to be in season at the moment, and I'm spending anywhere from 10-30 minutes after some of our walks pulling them out of her fur, one by one :blink: Does anyone have a magic trick to get them out, or is it just a matter of pulling them out as I am doing?


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

Sometimes you can brush them out, but not always. Terriers always get the velcro balls, spaniels get the burrs!


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm considering completely shaving her! They get EVERYWHERE - all over her feet, under her belly, in her tail, and then if I don't get them off her quickly enough (e.g. I have to drive home first!) She starts pulling them out herself which means she either gets them stuck in the hair on her face or ends up driving them deeper in her fur and matting up! :mad2:


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

Can you walk her somewhere else, or go a different route? There is one park we try to avoid after October as some of the dogs get so bad.


----------



## speug (Nov 1, 2011)

Think of it as bonding time - you have nothing else to do but sit and pay complete attention to your dog as you untangle the little seeds. That's Angus's philosophy anyway.
He managed to find some yesterday and came home with his head covered with little green stickies - I still don't know where he found them given that the field is about a foot deep in snow


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

Mine come home with thorns in! No sense, no feeling.


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

I wanted photos again


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

Ginge is prone to these but also burrs so thats boredom busters theory out the window, but then she does act like a spaniel sometimes. One day she managed a whole necklace of burrs in the middle of a long walk so we had to stop and try and get them out as I was worried her collar or harness would rub.

No magic tricks here I am afraid, burrs i try to get out straight away as above but sticky buds I just pull them out when I come across them during normal petting, some of them get well and truly stuck .


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

GingerRogers said:


> Ginge is prone to these but also burrs *so thats boredom busters theory out the window*, but then she does act like a spaniel sometimes. One day she managed a whole necklace of burrs in the middle of a long walk so we had to stop and try and get them out as I was worried her collar or harness would rub.
> 
> No magic tricks here I am afraid, burrs i try to get out straight away as above but sticky buds I just pull them out when I come across them during normal petting, some of them get well and truly stuck .


People take you so literally in these places. :-/


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

BoredomBusters said:


> People take you so literally in these places. :-/


I hope you realise I was joking, I know I didn't use a smiley face but I can't work out what your angled slash mouth means


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2013)

BoredomBusters said:


> Can you walk her somewhere else, or go a different route? There is one park we try to avoid after October as some of the dogs get so bad.


Yeah I could, but it's one of our best walks  Can't take this dog anywhere - gets covered in cow poo in the cow park, covered in sand and dead marine life at the beach, and covered in sticky balls on the other walk! 



speug said:


> Think of it as bonding time - you have nothing else to do but sit and pay complete attention to your dog as you untangle the little seeds. That's Angus's philosophy anyway.
> He managed to find some yesterday and came home with his head covered with little green stickies - I still don't know where he found them given that the field is about a foot deep in snow


She gets really annoyed with me because I can't get them out quick enough and then she tries to 'help'!



Flamingoes said:


> I wanted photos again


Sorry! They just get so deep that there's not much to see! I'll take a photo next time I promise


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

Maybe a onesie? 

http://www.yesonoreoslaw.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/Dog-Clothes-Collection-2-e1327447757107.jpg


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

BoredomBusters said:


> Maybe a onesie?
> 
> http://www.yesonoreoslaw.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/Dog-Clothes-Collection-2-e1327447757107.jpg


Best advice ever 

Pleaseeeee get her one babe  it's the best solution all round


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2013)

BoredomBusters said:


> Maybe a onesie?
> 
> http://www.yesonoreoslaw.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/Dog-Clothes-Collection-2-e1327447757107.jpg


:w00t: :w00t: :w00t: Kenzie would loook AH-MA-ZING in that!!!!! :w00t: :w00t: :w00t:


----------

